# Team Fedor Emelianenko Lays Out NEW UFC Contract Demands



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

> 1. We would like to receive guaranteed payments. I know that if we agree for percents, they will cheat us.
> 
> 2. Maybe not a co-promotion (like we offered before), but at least co-branding.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

lol please stop it. you're killing me guys :laugh:


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

This is still never going to happen, unfortunately.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

What exactly includes in the term "co-branding"?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Leed said:


> What exactly includes in the term "co-branding"?


"M1 Global and UFC present UFC 125:Fedor vs Lesnar" or something similar.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

UFC will never agree to co-branding. They might as well be asking for the moon.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Like this...never gonna happen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So they are making demands of the UFC and then telling Strikeforce what they better do for Fedor's last fight. If I was Coker I would lend the last fight out to Dream and tell them to take a hike.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope Dana laughs in their face and tells him he can have all that if he fights and beats Werdum in his first UFC fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And what if he did it?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't think it will happen, specially if Werdum makes Fedor tap again!

That whole co-branding thing. M-1 and UFC should just settle with a "This main event is brought to you in part by M1-Global" type of pre fight phrase. Mike Goldberg says stuff like that for Bud Light and Harley Davidson, M-1 should agree to that, just have the M-1 Global logo displayed on the screen, have Goldberg says the phrase and then have Fedor come out in a M-1 Gi, have M-1 shorts on and a M-1 flag in his corner. Maybe, a small maybe there could be a M-1 logo on the mat.

But none of this will happen.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

70seven said:


> Don't think it will happen, specially if Werdum makes Fedor tap again!
> 
> That whole co-branding thing. M-1 and UFC should just settle with a "This main event is brought to you in part by M1-Global" type of pre fight phrase. Mike Goldberg says stuff like that for Bud Light and Harley Davidson, M-1 should agree to that, just have the M-1 Global logo displayed on the screen, have Goldberg says the phrase and then have Fedor come out in a M-1 Gi, have M-1 shorts on and a M-1 flag in his corner. Maybe, a small maybe there could be a M-1 logo on the mat.
> 
> But none of this will happen.


F*ck M1, they are the sole reason we aren't talking about what happened when Fedor fought Brock.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

M-1 Global is kind've the road bump!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

70seven said:


> Don't think it will happen, specially if Werdum makes Fedor tap again!
> 
> That whole co-branding thing. M-1 and UFC should just settle with a "This main event is brought to you in part by M1-Global" type of pre fight phrase. Mike Goldberg says stuff like that for Bud Light and Harley Davidson, M-1 should agree to that, just have the M-1 Global logo displayed on the screen, have Goldberg says the phrase and then have Fedor come out in a M-1 Gi, have M-1 shorts on and a M-1 flag in his corner. Maybe, a small maybe there could be a M-1 logo on the mat.
> 
> But none of this will happen.


They were told Fedor could deck himself out in M-1 gear last time and I was sure I read somewhere they offered M-1 a corner post as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah they should've gone with the last plan while they had a chance!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...This is politics. The UFC & M-1 are like Republicans & Democrats, they will disagree till' the last drop of blood. Both sides need to make a bi-partisan agreement if they want it to work. The UFC is in the White House and M-1 are the Republicans trying to set demands. It won't work. The UFC will not bow-down to M-1. One thing is for certain, getting Fedor into the UFC is something most everybody can agree on. We are itching with curiousity to see how he does against the UFC's HW beasts. I think both the UFC and M-1 owe it to all MMA fans around the world to make it happen for the better of Mixed Martial Arts. Sounds like what our country is going through right now. Ironically...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if you want to use the political analogy, M-1 Global never had the White House to begin with. Next time use a better example!:thumbsdown:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if you want to use the political analogy, M-1 Global never had the White House to begin with. Next time use a better example!:thumbsdown:


...Sorry if you didn't get my analogy. Obviously you aren't into politics but that's cool. The UFC in the white house meaning that they are in charge. They call the shots. That can't be hard to understand...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but the UFC won't be out of the top dog spot in two years, Obama might!:bye02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

You know if Dana can get him he is gonna get him, and he is gonna say the whole time, (probably) that he isn't trying, but....

We all know Dana he loves to prove his points and show that he was or is right, then when wrong say things like we strive just for the best fights....

I see this being possible but they wont let him have top level, hell they could give him Randy first...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Randy is still around!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> You know if Dana can get him he is gonna get him, and he is gonna say the whole time, (probably) that he isn't trying, but....
> 
> We all know Dana he loves to prove his points and show that he was or is right, then when wrong say things like we strive just for the best fights....
> 
> I see this being possible but they wont let him have top level, hell they could give him Randy first...


I think they are contractually obligated to give Randy the first crack at him. I think Randy had that written in his contract when he came back from his hiatus.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't remember that detail but my memory is faulty!:confused02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

As long as #2 is part of the deal there will be no deal.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cobranding isn't a huge deal!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Cobranding isn't a huge deal!


Ugh how many times do we need to go over this. The UFC isn't going to co-anything. It's their show and league. There's no way they would agree to it, and they shouldn't.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, originally they were willing to do it but not now!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, originally they were willing to do it but not now!


They were never willing to co-brand.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So they were willing to let Fedor advertise M-1 Global, which probably won't happen now cause Fedor lost alot of his value!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I think they are contractually obligated to give Randy the first crack at him. I think Randy had that written in his contract when he came back from his hiatus.


Giving Randy to Fedor would be a waste of a fight especially after Randy lost to Nogueira


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeahhhh...good luck with that M-1.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

HA! How to NOT to start off a bargaining process, at least in english.... :

"1. We would like to receive guaranteed payments. *I know that if we agree for percents, they will cheat us*."


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Co-promoting or co-branding will never happen with the UFC. M-1 needs to realize this. The UFC does not need Fedor that much. Especially now since he lost, he doesn't have that unbeatable aura surrounding him anymore. He is still a great fighter and would be an outstanding addition, but the UFC is not going to "co-whatever they want to call it this time" with M-1.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess that Russians with M-1 Global have harder heads than me, and that's saying something!:thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I guess that Russians with M-1 Global have harder heads than me, and that's saying something!:thumb02:


You forgot to put an emoticon as your title, may want to ninja edit that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm no longer the title guy so I just use those side faces!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Co-promoting or co-branding will never happen with the UFC. M-1 needs to realize this. The UFC does not need Fedor that much. Especially now since he lost, he doesn't have that unbeatable aura surrounding him anymore. He is still a great fighter and would be an outstanding addition, but the UFC is not going to "co-whatever they want to call it this time" with M-1.


Is it really that bad co-brand and get the biggest fight in UFC history Fedor vs Brock or Shane Carwin.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Fedor needs to avenge his fight against Werdum first!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Is it really that bad co-brand and get the biggest fight in UFC history Fedor vs Brock or Shane Carwin.


I don't think it is good or bad, I don't really care either way, I am just saying that I highly doubt that Dana and the UFC are likely to share something.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think we should just give up on the idea of seeing Fedor in the UFC. As long as M-1 are involved then its not gonna happen.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Scott should set up the Overeem fight with a heafty bonus for Alasatair if he can KO Fedor.

Than send Emelianenko back to M1 with back to back losses and play the Dana roll saying that Fedor couldn't "cut it" in Strikeforce.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Scott should set up the Overeem fight with a heafty bonus for Alasatair if he can KO Fedor.
> 
> Than send Emelianenko back to M1 with back to back losses and play the Dana roll saying that Fedor couldn't "cut it" in Strikeforce.


Yeah if Overeem KO'd Fedor [And that fight should still happen with Werdum out for surgery] then M-1 would lose some serious bargaining power.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the ifc wouldnt want to waste money and all these demands opn fedor especially now that his undefeated record is no longer an aura, if they want a new heavyweight im sure they will go after overeem instead.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yeah if Overeem KO'd Fedor [And that fight should still happen with Werdum out for surgery] then M-1 would lose some serious bargaining power.


It is a real possibility as well. Overeem has very sharp striking and has the power to go along with it.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Overeem won't knock out Fedor lol. You guys are crazy and Fedor needs to fight Overeem to prove a point that he's still the #1 HW and prove his worth. Fighting Werdrum will just be a little damage control but we all know Fedor can beat Werdrum 9/10 times. Beating the Overeem of today says alot and I know Fedor can.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ZaoSyn said:


> Overeem won't knock out Fedor lol. You guys are crazy and Fedor needs to fight Overeem to prove a point that he's still the #1 HW and prove his worth. Fighting Werdrum will just be a little damage control but we all know Fedor can beat Werdrum 9/10 times. Beating the Overeem of today says alot and I know Fedor can.


Why can Fedor win the fight 9/10 times? I love how everyone discredits Werdum despite the fact that if you looked at Fedor's past fights with Arona, Nog, Babalu you would see good BJJ guys give him trouble. Werdum is possibly the BEST BJJ guys right now. It really shouldn't have been such a shocker.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Why can Fedor win the fight 9/10 times? I love how everyone discredits Werdum despite the fact that if you looked at Fedor's past fights with Arona, Nog, Babalu you would see good BJJ guys give him trouble. Werdum is possibly the BEST BJJ guys right now. It really shouldn't have been such a shocker.


Because in reality Fedor can keep the fight standing anytime he want's he just has way to much honor,i looked at those fights many times trust me and ***** and Judo own BJJ, Werdum got lucky happens.I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor submitted Werdum the next fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Because in reality Fedor can keep the fight standing anytime he want's he just has way to much honor,i looked at those fights many times trust me and ***** and Judo own BJJ, Werdum got lucky happens.I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor submitted Werdum the next fight.


Werdum was not lucky. Getting someone in a triangle choke requires skill, not luck. He is a BJJ expert and knew exactly what he was doing. It was skill, not luck.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Scott should set up the Overeem fight with a heafty bonus for Alasatair if he can KO Fedor.
> 
> Than send Emelianenko back to M1 with back to back losses and play the Dana roll saying that Fedor couldn't "cut it" in Strikeforce.


Dana will play that with this one loss..


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Werdum was not lucky. Getting someone in a triangle choke requires skill, not luck. He is a BJJ expert and knew exactly what he was doing.


So did Fedor when he broke out of the Triangle and decided to stay in there,not only did the Cage help Werdum win that fight but Fedors never losing mentality helped Werdum also.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Because in reality Fedor can keep the fight standing anytime he want's he just has way to much honor,i looked at those fights many times trust me and ***** and Judo own BJJ, Werdum got lucky happens.I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor submitted Werdum the next fight.


:confused03:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> :confused03:


What exactly are you confused about? Those weren't even my words i'm just agreeing with Joe Rogan.When Fedor brushed off Werdum and the ref gets him up what would be Werdums next strat he can't stand with Fedor fall back down? Fedor has proven many times that ***** and Judo are superior to BJJ next fight will be completely diff.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> So did Fedor when he broke out of the Triangle and decided to stay in there,not only did the Cage help Werdum win that fight but Fedors never losing mentality helped Werdum also.


Fedor might have made a mistake and yeah, it helped Werdum that Fedor went to the ground, but that takes nothing away from Werdum's win. That was a legit win and a very good triangle choke. Just because Fedor made a mistake does not make Werdum's win "lucky".


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Fedor might have made a mistake and yeah, it helped Werdum that Fedor went to the ground, but that takes nothing away from Werdum's win. That was a legit win and a very good triangle choke. Just because Fedor made a mistake does not make Werdum's win "lucky".


Yeah maybe lucky was pushing it a little


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well one could also call Matt Serra lucky for knocking out GSP!:sarcastic12:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Because in reality Fedor can keep the fight standing anytime he want's he just has way to much honor,i looked at those fights many times trust me and ***** and Judo own BJJ, Werdum got lucky happens.I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor submitted Werdum the next fight.


***** and Judo own BJJ? Well since BJJ is in essence a refined version of Judo that is a little strange. Also were are all the great ***** guys in the grappling world? Most of the top guys in submission grappling are BJJ guys. Oh yeah and then there is the fact that Werdum is a BJJ black belt AND a Judo black belt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

BJJ, judo and ***** all have their own perks, none of them are superior to the other!:confused05:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> ***** and Judo own BJJ? Well since BJJ is in essence a refined version of Judo that is a little strange. Also were are all the great ***** guys in the grappling world? Most of the top guys in submission grappling are BJJ guys. Oh yeah and then there is the fact that Werdum is a BJJ black belt AND a Judo black belt.


You said that And like i didn't know that  AND you can take a look at the Russian OMON Spetsnaz Special Forces to see where all the top ***** guys are(the best SF in the world)


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well one could also call Matt Serra lucky for knocking out GSP!:sarcastic12:


I'm kinda glad someone mentioned that, because I see the 2nd fight going exactly like the GSP/Serra 2 fight went...

Serra/Werdum getting the living shit beat out of them.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> I'm kinda glad someone mentioned that, because I see the 2nd fight going exactly like the GSP/Serra 2 fight went...
> 
> Serra/Werdum getting the living shit beat out of them.


On a side note - I hope to see the same thing happen to Mr. Edgar now that BJ has fire in his eyes again


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

limba said:


> Like this...never gonna happen.


I think the sad fact is as far as Dana is concerned FEDOR is no longer considered "needed", in the UFC's eyes.
Fedor and M1 probably need the UFC a lot more, so UFC hold all the cards, which is a shame as i'm a massive FEDOR fan and would love to see him fight Velasquez, Brock etc.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if the UFC laid down their cards if M-1 Global would give in!:confused03:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't think so, M-1 would want their _contract_.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't think so, M-1 wants the contract to be on their own terms.

EDIT: Sorry about the double-post.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Budhisten said:


>


You do realize that Fedor made over $400,000 at Fedor vs Werdum without any endorsement or the M-1 10% deal.Fedor got payed more then Brock earned at UFC 100 so don't worry about his next job.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No he didn't. Strikeforce declare the full payments made in their purses, the UFC don't. Brock Lesnar made $400,000 before the percentage of PPV revenue (which would have been massive, as buys came in at 1.6million for UFC 100 and have been rumoured at between 1.15 and 1.25million for 116) and then any other extra payments that the UFC provide him with, one of the notable ones being the $75,000 submission of the night bonus at 116. I'd guess that Brock Lesnar made more than $1million from UFC 100, and even more from 116. Fedor made $400,000 in purse from Strikeforce, so unless he managed to make $600,000+ from M-1 and sponsors there is no way he made more than Lesnar.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> You do realize that Fedor made over $400,000 at Fedor vs Werdum without any endorsement or the M-1 10% deal.Fedor got payed more then Brock earned at UFC 100 so don't worry about his next job.


I'm not worried about Fedor's next job... Just truing to supply a little comical break from the seriousness of the thread 

No harm intended my good man


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> No he didn't. Strikeforce declare the full payments made in their purses, the UFC don't. Brock Lesnar made $400,000 before the percentage of PPV revenue (which would have been massive, as buys came in at 1.6million for UFC 100 and have been rumoured at between 1.15 and 1.25million for 116) and then any other extra payments that the UFC provide him with, one of the notable ones being the $75,000 submission of the night bonus at 116. I'd guess that Brock Lesnar made more than $1million from UFC 100, and even more from 116. Fedor made $400,000 in purse from Strikeforce, so unless he managed to make $600,000+ from M-1 and sponsors there is no way he made more than Lesnar.


Still good considering he fought Werdum and it wasn't a Title fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

There was a time when Fedor was worth all this (to the UFC). The reason he is not now, has less to do with Fedor's worth as a fighter changing, but more to do in regards to the company he's dealing with. 

Fedor is big enough to eclipse Strikeforce, so whatever he demands from SF leaves SF in handcuffs, but the UFC is overwhelmingly big enough to eclipse Fedor, and dealing with a far larger entity then yourself, with an attitude that you're one in the same stock-wise, can only be something ridiculous enough for M1 to propose.

Maybe if M1 were ran by people who actually watched and followed MMA and new names like GSP, BJ Penn, Anderson Silva, Machida, Shogun, Lesnar, Cain, JDS, Carwin... and comprehended the magnitude of their internationally recognized names in the world of MMA, they'd realize Fedor is just another fish in the pond in today's MMA universe (ESPECIALLY in the UFC). As amazing as Fedor might still be, the truth of the matter is, UFC fans have a list of super-stars, adding one more would be cool, but not necessary or revolutionary to any extent.


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jul 19, 2010)

I doubt this happens.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I can understand how Fedor is just another fish in the sea and that a contract with the UFC probably wouldn't be what it was when Dana White was willing to pay millions!


----------

